# Custom Plastisol Transfer Vs. Iron All Paper



## bonusballking (Aug 17, 2006)

Whats up people...

I have bin reading alot on custom transfer w/ plastisol ink &
also heard alot about the IRON ALL paper, you can print your own design
(at home) on them and make a shirt.

Now which one is better for a Apparel Line.
Better as in quality and durable.

Thank you.
Robert


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: :: Custom Transfer Vs. Iron All Papers ::*

Both but a lot depends on volume. a few shirts can be more costly with plastisol but if you get up to say 100 range it is the way to go. The other factor is color. How many colors are in the design. With plastisol, the more colors the more cost. with A hot peel the deciding factor may be size. Your design that I see on your web are large. I only print 8 x 10 but there are larger format printers.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think custom plastisol transfers for your designs would work well. I think that screenpring is another option. Digital transfers...looks like a bit of trimming would be involved and that isnt so much fun with an apperal line.


----------

